# what is the scope of web designer job in Dubai?



## zamiranjum (Nov 14, 2013)

dear expats i plane to visit Dubai in coming 3 months. i have 8 years experience in web design and 4 years experience in SEO(Ranking a website in Google first page) my question is simple what is the scope of web designing in Dubai or Other parts of UAE?

How many hours you have to work?
What are average salaries of web designers? 
SEO Search engine marketing is not part of web design. does it add value to salary one get of web designing job? 

advance thanks for comments.


----------



## john_dxb (Oct 30, 2013)

Pretty backwards here in terms of online advertising - companies unwilling to invest. If you have contacts and are good and selling/convincing other than you can give it a shot.

NB Alot of work is outsourced to india


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

zamiranjum said:


> dear expats i plane to visit Dubai in coming 3 months. i have 8 years experience in web design and 4 years experience in SEO(Ranking a website in Google first page) my question is simple what is the scope of web designing in Dubai or Other parts of UAE?
> 
> How many hours you have to work?
> What are average salaries of web designers?
> ...


Depends on your luck. If you will get a job you can get minimum 6-7 k salary based on your experience. You can search BAYT.COM for salary confirmation.


----------



## zamiranjum (Nov 14, 2013)

its not about Dubai only ... work from UK, USA is also outsourced from other countries like India,Bangladesh and Pakistan. contacts and Pr is important no matter it is dubai or any where in the world. but maybe that is important for own business for job contacts are not important, coz if my contact get me a job, and i can,t do work because lack of knowledge then its not contact which help its my own work which can help me.


last quetion:

is 6 to 7 K AED a good salary of web design and SEO in Dubai? or is it found luckily ..
with Pakistan point of view its a lot of money per month.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

zamiranjum said:


> its not about Dubai only ... work from UK, USA is also outsourced from other countries like India,Bangladesh and Pakistan. contacts and Pr is important no matter it is dubai or any where in the world. but maybe that is important for own business for job contacts are not important, coz if my contact get me a job, and i can,t do work because lack of knowledge then its not contact which help its my own work which can help me.
> 
> 
> last quetion:
> ...


Yes, if it is your first job in UAE relevant with your experience as you mentioned, you are lucky if you get 6 to 7 k salary in starting.


----------

